# Runner up in New car & Runner up in Best Paint



## Brigham1806

Here is a couple of photo's (sorry about the quality) from the show where my merc took runner up in the following categories in the arrive and shine

- best new car
- best paint










me cleaning the wheel










My mate Ben dressing the doors



















I'm thrilled to have come runner up in these categories and there were some exceptionally clean cars with some very proud owners!

Thanks to everyone who stopped and had a chat with me, a lot of interest in the car & lot of people who were shocked it was mine at the age of 23!

Great show, didn't get everything on my list which is a shame. Some stalls were smaller than i thought.


----------



## shakey85

Lovely car mate and looks like you take care of it very well.
I really like the new front end of these, big improvement from the old ones, looks much more aggressive.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Amazing work Craig. Swissvax paid off


----------



## rob_vrs

I cant believe you have an E Class at 23 😃 and I'm here with my poxy skoda


----------



## TonyH38

Well done, and nice car.


----------



## Brigham1806

rob_vrs said:


> I cant believe you have an E Class at 23 😃 and I'm here with my poxy skoda


Well work hard play hard


----------



## Brigham1806

Alfieharley1 said:


> Amazing work Craig. Swissvax paid off


Sure did...


----------



## rob_vrs

brigham1806 said:


> well work hard play hard


lol 😂


----------



## Sparkycasual

Certainly was lovely looking on the day. Can I ask how you prepared the paintwork for the show.


----------



## Brigham1806

Sparkycasual said:


> Certainly was lovely looking on the day. Can I ask how you prepared the paintwork for the show.


Thanks, Appreciate the comments.

Car was washed, decontaminated.
Then the paint was cleaned using touch prep. 
Then one coat of tough coat was applied.
Followed by 2 coats of Swissvax BOS 
& two coats of Swissvax onyx.

A quick wipe down with finalie and there you have it!!


----------



## nichol4s

Brigham1806 said:


> Well work hard play hard


Live at home I bet? Nice car all the same :thumb:


----------



## Catwoman

Sorry to be the negative one here but the car is only a few months old, it should be immaculate!? I prefer the older mint cars.


----------



## Brigham1806

nichol4s said:


> Live at home I bet? Nice car all the same :thumb:


Yes I do still live at home. I have the funds to jump into and buy a house however me n the mrs haven't found the perfect house yet.



Catwoman said:


> Sorry to be the negative one here but the car is only a few months old, it should be immaculate!? I prefer the older mint cars.


Yes I see your point, however you could also get some cars which are battered two seconds after they arrive from the dealers.

There were some really nice cars parked around which were far superior to mine.


----------



## Spoony

Great car, though importantly looks in amazing clean condition. Keeping a car you drive regularly clean is a battle but this looks great.


----------



## Brigham1806

Spoony said:


> Great car, though importantly looks in amazing clean condition. Keeping a car you drive regularly clean is a battle but this looks great.


Very true, does between 50-80 miles a day. Gets washed once a week. It's a battle but with correct washing techniques it pays off..


----------



## Naddy37

Catwoman said:


> Sorry to be the negative one here but the car is only a few months old, it should be immaculate!? I prefer the older mint cars.


You obviously haven't had the pleasure of a new car from a Mercedes dealership. Yes, it should be perfect, sadly, they are not.....

It was a cracking car. Top job fella....:thumb:

Might try and stick mine in next year....


----------



## Brigham1806

neilos said:


> You obviously haven't had the pleasure of a new car from a Mercedes dealership. Yes, it should be perfect, sadly, they are not.....
> 
> It was a cracking car. Top job fella....:thumb:
> 
> Might try and stick mine in next year....


Very true, although I have now found a young salesman who will go out his way to help you...

Car arrived to me with all wrappings on not washed. They are out there! Just got to find them as there isn't many!


----------

